# Pen turning lathe suggestions?



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi LJ's…

I'm looking to purchase a mini-lathe soon and wanted to get some input on a couple of narrowed my choices down to. My total price range is about $250.00 that I can spend, so I'm trying to get the most for that amount. I will more than likely use this 90% of the time for pen turning, wine stoppers and other small projects - at least for the forseeable future.

The 2 that I'm considering are the *Jet 1014I *and the *PSI Turncrafter PRO*.

*On the Jet lathe*: Amazon has it for $249.99 and free shipping. I know this is a good lathe but this would leave me needing to buy the mandrels, spacers, polishes, pen kits, turning tools, etc.

*On the Turncrafter lathe*: PSI has a starter set for $239.99 that gives me the lathe and all accessories to get started turning pens, their shipping is $47.00 so I'd be a little more than the Jet but with everything I need.

Is the Jet that much better than the PSI lathe? Or for a casual / hobby user would the PSI lathe be a good bet?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I have the Jet and love it. I cannot comment on the Turncrafter. Probably not very helpful-other than I don't think you can go wrong with the Jet.


----------



## ToddO (Dec 7, 2007)

Tim
Not to muddy the waters, but have you looked at Grizzly tools? I own a grizzly lathe and really like it. 
Grizzly mini lathe spec's are:

Grizzly H8259 $169.95 + 44 shipping ($213.95 total)
• Motor: 1/2 HP, 110V, single-phase 
• Amps: 2 
• Swing over bed: 10" 
• Distance between centers: 18" 
• Tailstock travel: 3-1/4" 
• Speeds: 826, 1205, 1713, 2422, 3337 RPM 
• Tool rest length: 6" 
• Includes tool rest, live rolling center, spur center and wrenches 
• Overall dimensions: 33"L x 17"W x 12"H 
• Approximate shipping weight: 77 lbs.


----------



## leonmcd (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a no-name lathe (part number 27091 ) I got a Rockler for $169 (It is $199 now but may include the extension) . I've used it for about a year and it works fine for my purposes. I've turned a number of pens, screwdrivers, and other small projects. Also turned a few bowls up to about 7" in diameter.

Specs ….
Solid headstock and lathe bed construction. 
Standard #2 taper. With a 10" swing over the bed and 18" working distance between centers. 
1700 RPM. 
Easy access to five speed controls (760, 1100, 1600, 2200, 3200 RPM) with quick-release tension mechanism for easy belt changes. 
All cast-iron construction provides stability and is extremetly durable. 
With ball-bearing live center. 
Includes 3" faceplate, spur center and 6" tool rest. 
Heavy-duty steel knockout bar. 
On/off switch is located close to work zone for convenient operation. 
Mini lathe bed extension provides up to 40" working capacity and increases spindle center distances from 18" to 39".


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I finally just broke down and bought the Jet,... I think Wayne has three of them (a whole family of turners) that's enough of an endorsement for me. A few LJ's cited variable speed over increased capacity (at the mini end of the lathe spectrum. I bought the 10×14 VS over the 14×20 they just introduced. and I'm kind of glad I went with the smaller one, as I intend to bring it outised in the summer - and it's already one heavy bugger to get down the cellar stairs!

Before that, I've been using my 1950s shopsmith… so I still have that. I can't speak for the PSI one, but it sounds like a good deal. You'll probably get more accessories in time - that's where the real money goes! Chucks, chisels,...

I'd love to pick up the OneWay (?) Full size lathe that tilts so you can sit at it - you know for when I retire… a long way off though.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks all, good info for sure.

One more question now. So far all I've considered is pen turning and smaller projects so the fixed speed lathe seems fine for me. What are the benefits of the VS model. Might seem like a dumb question but I'm totally new to this.

Tim


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

You could also go to Ebay or Craigslist and find a good used mini lathe. Check to see if you have a woodturners club in your area. Many times woodturners have good used lathes that they are willing to sell. One other suggestion is to check with tool stores and see if there is a floor model. I was at a woodturning symposium in Nashville this past weekend and the tool store that provided the demonstration lathes sold them for a big discount--a Jet 1442 went for $650.00. If it was me I would go with the Jet variable speed lathe. You will get more satisfaction out of that over the long haul. Even with a mini lathe you should be able to turn small boxes, vases etc. You can save big bucks if you make your own jamb chucks. Good luck with your turning!!!!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

TimD says he's buying the mini from PSI this week. All the fixin's plus some pen kits for $217 including shipping.

Plus he got a great deal from Rigid on the oscillating sander at the Wood Show and a band saw from Craig's list.

While they were a chunk of change he saved about 75% of what they would have cost new.


----------



## ToddO (Dec 7, 2007)

Tim,
I would recommend that you go with the variable speed. I use several friction finishes on my pens. To apply them, I crank the speed up as fast as it goes in order to melt the finish into the wood. Plus, different materials and woods will require you to use different speeds.


----------



## MinnesotaMick (Feb 9, 2008)

The reviews I have read, rate the PSI mini as hard to work with, and rough…the jet mini, I have had for years in VS…only complaint..one must really crank on the handle to keep the tailstock from creeping…other than that , she is a winner….have you considered the rikon mini?? It has received good reviews


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

I ended going with the Turncrafter from PSI. So far I'm please, I need a better set of turning tools, though. I do have to say that the manual was useless - you better have some experience with lathe work if you wnat to get this up and running.


----------



## Woodtreker (May 9, 2007)

I bought the Steel City Mini Lathe… I has worked great for me… Easy to change the speed…


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

for pen making I recently bought the Delta Midi lathe it's a little beauty can highly recommend it good luck.Alistair


----------



## Kieth (Oct 24, 2009)

If you dont mind me butting in here, I bought the non VS Jet because I heard that you could only go between 2 speeds on the VS out of 5 possible… so you would still need to manually change to higher or lower gears as needed. So saved $100 and went a little less fancy, plus I'm in no hurry. This info came from another forum source so take it with a grain of salt and dont shoot the messenger. heck, I havent even received my lathe yet!


----------



## GearGuy (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm trying to decide between the PSI and JET, to. I think that the PSI will suit me better,and have less of an impact on my wallet, but then again, I may go with the JET. I see pros and cons to both.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Tim,
Jets line of lathes have issues with the switches, but turncrafters are not a quality lathe from any aspect. PSI has periodic customer service issues, and the starter kits are full of things that you will only use temporarily. I think you could do better by picking a pen turners brain, and buying off the shelf individually.

I would get the Jet, buy a extra switch off of a parts site ( usually last a couple of years) , just to have on hand, buy a minimal amount of starter tools and have some fun!!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Moke, this post is a couple years old but an update on what I ended up going with.

I got the PSI lathe and was initially pleased with it but my sentiments changed quickly. After having it a few months I upgraded to the variable speed, the upgrade itself was easy but I wasn't pleased with the performance. Even with lots of tweaking and tuning the belts slipped a lot and I replaced them as well, the engine doesn't seem to have much power and on lower speed settings it bogs down easily. It also seems to me that the centers are off. TBH I haven't used it in about 6 mos as I just plain got sick of tuning it up every time.

From my personal experience I would not buy another PSI lathe.


----------



## joefrog (Feb 11, 2011)

I've recently decided to try my hand at turning. I went to a pen making demo at the local Woodcraft this afternoon, bought a few items, and headed home to try the process.

A few years back, I had bought a PSI Turncrafter #TCL from a former acquaintance. He was upgrading and I bought it and put it in a box. I finally took it out of the box for the first time tonight-wow, what a disappointment. The thing won't even turn on. I'm still checking it over, but it seems every piece on it wiggles where it really doesn't seem like it should.

I may be buying a lathe myself, soon. These comments did help. Thanks guys!


----------

